# ko lanta - thailand



## outang (20. Februar 2012)

moin moin-
in 2 wochen gehts ab auf die insel
ko lanta-thailand
hat da jemand schon mal gefischt -
in welcher form auch immer ?
für ev. tipps wäre ich dankbar #6


----------



## gizmo_cool (8. März 2012)

*AW: ko lanta - thailand*

Hi
Leider war ich noch nicht auf Ko Lanta, aber du kannst da mal das Bootshaus aufsuchen und dem Besitzer Mike nen schönen gruss vom Dennis+Wolfgang ausrichten, der Mike kann dir sicherlich auch gute Tips für Lanta geben. http://www.bootshaus-kholanta.com/index.html


----------



## Sassone (20. April 2012)

*AW: ko lanta - thailand*

Ich komme grad von Koh Lanta und dachte mir, nochmal ein paar Saetze zum Thema zu schreiben....

Also es werden hier ueberall Hochsee / Big Game Touren angeboten, aus aelteren Erfahrungen von anderen Orten Thailands weiss ich jedoch, dass die meist qualitativ nicht viel taugen. Ob das hier anderns ist, keine Ahnung, das Geld habe ich mir gespart. Konnte auch niemanden treffen, der mir hierzu authentische Erfahrungen schildern konnte.

Weiter konnte ich beim Schwimmen und Schnorcheln an den Riffen und Straenden einiges an interessanten Fischen in Kuesten-Wurfreichweite erblicken. Neben teilweise massenhaft Hornhechten sah ich Snapper, Grouper und kleinere Makrelen.
Jedoch hab ich auch dies (mehr aus Zeitgruenden) nicht ausprobiert. Aber wer sich auf einen der Felsen in der Naehe einigermassen tiefen wassers stellt und einen Meerforellenblinker ein paar Mal durch Wasser zieht, wird sicher nicht lange ohne Fisch bleiben.
Tendenziell scheint der Sueden der Insel weniger stark komerziell befischt zu werden als der Norden (viele feimaschige Netze an den Riffen, damit auch noch der kleinste Fisch auf dem Grill landet  ), daher wuerde ich es beim naechten Mal zum Kuestenangeln dort versuchen.  

Gefischt habe ich an einem der beiden Salzwasser Angelseen an der Ostkueste der Inseln. Hier kann man fuer 350 Baht (inkl Leihgeraet, war aber nicht noetig da ich eigenes dabei hatte) von Stegen auf Baramundi (heisst hier white snapper) und Grouper Fischen.
Fangen konnte ich neben massenhaft Baramundis bis 3 kg und einen ebenso schweren Grouper. Schon unglaublich wie alleine schon ein 1kg Fisch in einem Zug 30 Meter Schnur von meiner 4000er Shimano gerissen hat .
Lustigerweise ging nur was auf die zur Verfuegung gestellten Koederfische. Alles was ich an Kunstkoedern (Popper, walker, Jerks, Wobbler, Shads, Blinker) durch den See gezogen habe wurde ausnahmslos ignoriert.
Aber allen in allem ein Spass, den man sich gerne mal goennen kann.

Vielleicht hilft dieser Beitrag ja dem ein oder anderem, den es in Zukunft hier hin zieht....

Gruss Sassone


----------



## gizmo_cool (22. April 2012)

*AW: ko lanta - thailand*

Danke Sassone für deinen Bericht, kann man an den Seen die Fische mitnehmen oder ist das so ein Typischen Thai Angelsee. 

gruss Dennis


----------



## Sassone (23. April 2012)

*AW: ko lanta - thailand*

Hallo Dennis,
an dem See, wo ich gefischt habe, ist Catch and Release angesagt. Obwohl die Jungs, die da arbeiten beim Abhaken nicht sonderlich sorgsam mit den Fischen umgehen, so dass es da auch einen Gewissen Ausschuss geben duerfte...
Es gibt jedoch im Sueden noch einen anderen See, wo man sich die gefangenen Fische gleich im angegliederten Restaurant zubereiten lassen kann.. so stands da jedenfalls im Flyer..

Gruss Sassone


----------



## gizmo_cool (24. April 2012)

*AW: ko lanta - thailand*

Danke dir Sassone, wie hat Dir den Lanta so im allgemeinen gefallen? Und war das dein erster Urlaub in Thailand.


----------



## Sassone (25. April 2012)

*AW: ko lanta - thailand*

Ich war schon diverse Male in Südost Asien, auch in Thailand, wobei mir Koh Lanta bis jetzt schon mit am besten (höchstens noch durch Indien zu toppen) gefallen hat... Angeltechnisch auf jeden Fall eine der besseren Ecken...


----------



## skunze (25. April 2012)

*AW: ko lanta - thailand*



Sassone schrieb:


> Ich war schon diverse Male in Südost Asien, auch in Thailand, wobei mir Koh Lanta bis jetzt schon mit am besten (höchstens noch durch Indien zu toppen) gefallen hat... Angeltechnisch auf jeden Fall eine der besseren Ecken...



Danke für den Bericht!
Hast Du noch ein paar weitere Tipps bezüglich Meeres-Angeln in Thailand?

VG Stefan


----------



## thorbs1887 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: ko lanta - thailand*

Moin Moin,
Ich bin jetzt im November vor Ort.
Zwei Freunde aus Singapore werden uns dort besuchen und er wollten gerne angeln gehen.
Hat jemand evtl in der langen Zeit einen Tipp fuer eine bootstour ?

Vielen Dank,
Thorben


----------



## ullsok (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: ko lanta - thailand*



thorbs1887 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Ich bin jetzt im November vor Ort.
> Zwei Freunde aus Singapore werden uns dort besuchen und er wollten gerne angeln gehen.
> Hat jemand evtl in der langen Zeit einen Tipp fuer eine bootstour ?
> ...



Koh Rok soll dort in der Gegend der Hotspot für Sailfish, Königsmakrelen etc. sein. Wenn, dann würde ich versuchen einen Trip dorthin zu bekommen.
Berichte mal wie es war - bin vsl. im Dezember dort. |wavey:


----------



## thorbs1887 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: ko lanta - thailand*

Koh Rok, ist notiert !
Klar natürlich. Hoffe ich finde ne gute Tour dort !


----------



## Fischnix (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: ko lanta - thailand*

War 2012 auf der Insel. Professionelle Touren wurden angeboten, sah mir aber eher nach Touri abzocke aus.

Wir sind aber in einem Fischerdorf gewesen und dort mit einem Fischer einen Tag raus. Sehr schöne Erfahrung. Hatten mehrere Bisse von Baracudas. Einen von ca. 1,2m konnte ich fangen und abend gegrillt genießen.


----------



## thorbs1887 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: ko lanta - thailand*

Das klingt doch nach einem tollen fang !
Ich will keine Rekordfische fangen, nur einen Tag geil angeln gehen.


----------



## chef (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: ko lanta - thailand*

Ich war zwar noch nicht auf Koh Lanta, bin noch weiter südlich, aber egal sollte ähnlich sein. Hab ein paar Berichte online, ua den hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=281908&highlight=andamanensee


----------



## latino2000 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: ko lanta - thailand*

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mal fragen, wie es dort in der Gegend lief, bzw. wie läuft es momentan?


Bei uns geht es direkt Anfang Januar los und Angelzeug liegt schon gepackt neben mir.

Unsere Tour ist Khao Lak, Koh Phi Phi und dann Koh Ngai.

Hat jemand gute Tipps für die Orte?

Wollen so oft wie es geht mit einem Charter Boot (oder Longtail) raus aber auch gerne vom Strand/Felsen aus oder im Wasser stehend die Spinnrute durch die Gegend feuern.

Uns reichen auch kleine Fische, Hauptsache es zappelt etwas an der Rute.


----------



## ullsok (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: ko lanta - thailand*

Hallo,
ich war gerade vor ein paar Wochen in der Region - bei dem Wetter hier könnte ich jetzt gerade wieder hin :vik:

Zu Khao Lak kann ich nichts sagen; laut Internet müsste es dort aber einige Anbieter geben - musst eben mal googlen.

Auf Koh Phi Phi gibt es eine ganze Reihe von Anbietern - am besten erkundigst du dich einfach mal an dem Strand wo du untergebracht bist. Dort liegen ja meist relativ viele Longtailboote herum. Übers Hotel würde ich nicht buchen, ist meistens deutlich teurer als direkt bei den Bootsführern.

Auf Koh Ngai (Hai) gibt es direkt neben dem Fantasy Resort einen Veranstalter der Angeltouren anbietet. Der Kapitän will jedoch immer relativ früh morgens rausfahren - die Touren sind dann von 6:00 bis ca. 10:00 Uhr. In dem Laden hilft ab und zu auch ein Paar aus Finnland aus - wenn du dort was unternimmst, richte ihnen bitte Grüße von uns (Sabine und Uwe) aus. #6

Grundsätzlich zum Fischen in der Region:
Uferangeln kann man aus meiner Sicht vernachlässigen; außer du willst kleine bunte Fische fangen - die schau ich mir aber lieber beim Schnorcheln an. 
Hauptfischarten beim Bootsfischen sind Königsmakrelen und Sailfisch. D.h. es wird meistens mit Rapalas oder Lures geschleppt  - eine 20lb-Ausrüstung ist dafür ausreichend.
Man kann aber auch Fische mit der Spinnrute anwerfen, z.B. wenn sie an der Oberfläche rauben - kam beim mir aber nur relativ selten vor.
Insgesamt ist die Gegend stark befischt - also erwarte nicht zuviel. Chancen auf einen guten Fisch sind jedoch immer da. #6
Die Preise für einen halben Tag (4 Std) mit dem Longtailboot liegen bei 2.000 bis 3.500 Baht, je nach Verhandlungsgeschick und Location (PhiPhi=teurer, Ngai=günstiger).
Viel Spass und berichte mal wie es war.#h


----------



## latino2000 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: ko lanta - thailand*

Danke für die Infos, werde gerne berichten.

Wie gesagt erwarte ich nicht viel.

Da wir paar Tage im Fantasy Resort wohnen, werden wir den Anbieter sicherlich testen.

Kann es kaum abwarten...




ullsok schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich war gerade vor ein paar Wochen in der Region - bei dem Wetter hier könnte ich jetzt gerade wieder hin :vik:
> 
> Zu Khao Lak kann ich nichts sagen; laut Internet müsste es dort aber einige Anbieter geben - musst eben mal googlen.
> ...


----------



## Morizzl (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: ko lanta - thailand*

Hey,
 ich war im Oktober auf den östlichen Inseln (Koh kood) und da wurde mir das Jiggen vom Ufer auf Tintenfische empfohlen. Das war ein Riesenspaß und lecker noch dazu.
 Funktionierte am besten mit ner UL-Rute und als Köder haben wir ausschließlich diese vielhakigen Kunstköder benutzt, die wie ein Shrimp aussehen.

Wenn du UL magst, kann ich dir das nur empfehlen, die beste Zeit war meiner Meinung nach die Abendstunden vor Sonnenuntergang von den Steinpackungen oder langen Stegen aus.

Fangzahlen von bis zu 10 Stück sind keine Seltenheit gewesen. 

Gruß Moritz


----------



## latino2000 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: ko lanta - thailand*

So, sind seit einigen Tagen zurück und hier kurz meine Erfahrungen aus Thailand:

In Khao Lak sind wir mit einem Longtail Boat zum Bottom Fishing rausgefahren. 
Haben zahlreiche Red Snapper und Grouper gefangen.
Keine Riesenfische, aber da ich meinen 6-jährigen Sohn dabei hatte sehr schönes, kurzweiliges Angeln.

Auf dem Rückweg, der Bootsführer hat einen ca. 20cm Hardbait "geschleppt", gab es einen schönen Biss auf diese Rute, der aber leider nicht verwertet werden konnte.

Spinnen oder anderes Uferangeln war leider nicht möglich in Khao Lak.

Wir sind dann weiter südlich bis Koh Ngai gefahren.
Wir hatten das Fantasy Resort gebucht und mein Sohn und ich sind jeden Morgen den etwas beschwerlichen Weg zu dem super tollen Pier des Koh Ngai Resort gelaufen/geklettert.

Dort hat der Kleine dann non stop die Riff-Fische rausgezuppelt, die wir natürlich alle wieder zurück gesetzt haben.

Ködertip: Berkley Forellenteig. Klappt super!

Haben auch mit frischem Squid Snapper gefangen vom Pier.

Abends bin ich dann bei Ebbe an unserem Strand weit rausgelaufen und habe es mit einem 12cm Wobbler versucht. Hatte auch ein paar Bisse, aber irgendwie ist nichts hängengeblieben.

Aber die Barracudas als Nachläufer zu sehen war schon der Hammer!

Wie gesagt, es war ein Familienurlaub und unsere Devise lautet immer: Mindestens einen Fisch fangen im Urlaub, egal wie groß und welche Art.
Und das hat geklappt.

Fazit: Thailand ist wirklich immer immer immer eine Reise wert, nicht nur angeltechnisch...


----------

